# Finding wells and springs in your county



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I did a Google search today for the locations of wells and creeks close to my house and came across a WPA project. It seems they recorded every well and spring in every county and gave the exact location - NW1/4 NW1/4 NW1/4, Sec 2, example. It gives the depth, diameter, depth to water and a lot of other details.

Developments have taken out over 90% of these for sure, but you might get lucky. I personally know of 3 that were filled in for interstates to go through.

I have not tried this, I found it another way, but if you Google WPA Well Tables, you may find your county.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I did a Google search today for the locations of wells and creeks close to my house and came across a WPA project. It seems they recorded every well and spring in every county and gave the exact location - NW1/4 NW1/4 NW1/4, Sec 2, example. It gives the depth, diameter, depth to water and a lot of other details.
> 
> Developments have taken out over 90% of these for sure, but you might get lucky. I personally know of 3 that were filled in for interstates to go through.
> 
> I have not tried this, I found it another way, but if you Google WPA Well Tables, you may find your county.


This is interesting. I have a few counties that I want to do a similar search on. I do know that there are some dry wells that were around for many decades.


----------



## tweederlee (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried googling this and couldn't find anything about springs or wells


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

State of Nebraska has a site that shows every well in the state, depth, water depth in well, size, GPM, owners, and material that the well driller had to go through to get to the water table.

The only qualifier is that a well installed before 1996 is not on the site but every well installed from 96 on is required by law to be on the site.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Local county PVA maps might help as well as old mining maps. The ones we have list a few wells w didn't know about that are now dry.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many abandoned mines out here have water in them. Some are almost full.
Some GPS maps show mines.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Having a spring house near you is rather grand.

Sorry, pictures will not load ... vract:

Double Drat!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

http://msrmaps.com/default.aspx

You can pull up the USGS topo maps for your area/town/lat,lng. Actually you have the choice of topo's or arial photo's. You can print them, zoom etc. They show all the steams and creeks. If you zoom in all the way the topo maps show offshoots of small steams. Locally these are springs.

This mapping used to be called "terrasever", don't know what happened but the old links I had are bad.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

+1 Cotton. Ive used USGS Topo Maps while hunting here. The Springs are marked as well as Mines and wells. Some Springs are underground and the location is marked where they come (Briefly) above ground. However those springs here in AZ can be Seasonal.


----------

